# Tank requirements tanganyika



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello

New to cichlids, i have a spare 100 L tank is this big enough fir some tanganykan cichlids?

Thanks


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Absolutely! As to what species, it depends on dimensions. How many cm long?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

You could do shellies or neolamprolagus caudopuntus.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah its 69x35x45


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

If i could have a little mix of species would be nice if singke species then that will have to be, have been keeping fish but have heavily planted tanks for last year now so wanted a change, *** alwsys wanted to kerp cichlids but only apistogramna so far


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

I like Paracyprchromis nigripinnis - blue neon cichlid...Julidochromis ornatus - golden julie..Neolamprologus leleupi..Tropheus Bemba Orange...Lemon Cichlid, Leleupi...so far, also i may go away fir 2weeks vacation at a time, i did leave my other tanks for 3 weeks once no food and they were all fine
In this 100l tank i only have an eheim proffesional 2224 canister 700lph


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Paracyps should do fine as a single species tank in 69cm. Juli ornatus would do fine as well, and, with right layout, should allow for another milder species, perhaps a shell dweller like brevis or multifasciatus, or a rockdweller like caudopunctatus or calvus/compessiceps. Your tank is too small for tropheus or leleupi.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the juli ornatus but the other you mentioned are a bit dull( dont mean to sound rude) are there any colourful ones that will mix with juli or the lovely paracyps?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been keeping Paracyps for over 20 years and IMO, your tank is too small for them (unless I'm wrong on the size of your tank).
Most people recommend a minimum of 36" but I would suggest a 4' tank.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

noddy said:


> I have been keeping Paracyps for over 20 years and IMO, your tank is too small for them (unless I'm wrong on the size of your tank).
> Most people recommend a minimum of 36" but I would suggest a 4' tank.


Ok noted, its good to gather as much info as possoble from people who know
Cheers


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

John arnold said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been keeping Paracyps for over 20 years and IMO, your tank is too small for them (unless I'm wrong on the size of your tank).
> ...


Anytime. 
They are very peaceful towards other fish but can become aggressive towards other Paracyps (mainly male on male). 
The females will school together and need room to swim. They aren't huge fish but their not tiny either.
Your tank sounds great for a group of shelldwellers.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

noddy is giving you great advice for a tank that is 27" long.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

awanderingmoose said:


> Paracyps should do fine as a single species tank in 69cm. Juli ornatus would do fine as well, and, with right layout, should allow for another milder species, perhaps a shell dweller like brevis or multifasciatus, or a rockdweller like caudopunctatus or calvus/compessiceps. Your tank is too small for tropheus or leleupi.


Could i have julis with Neolamprologus brichardi?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi have a rep for killing everyone in the tank when they spawn. Best odds for success in a 30" tank would be single species.

Personally I would not do two rock dwellers like julidochromis and comps in a 27" tank. I would prefer a 48" x 18" tank for two rock dwellers.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Brichardi have a rep for killing everyone in the tank when they spawn. Best odds for success in a 30" tank would be single species.
> 
> Personally I would not do two rock dwellers like julidochromis and comps in a 27" tank. I would prefer a 48" x 18" tank for two rock dwellers.


Ok thanks i dont want any murders going on


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

John arnold said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Brichardi have a rep for killing everyone in the tank when they spawn. Best odds for success in a 30" tank would be single species.
> ...


Ok so i may go for the julis with lots of rocks so how many and what ratio male females or does any one have a list of the modt colourful fish fir this size tank ?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

John arnold said:


> I like the juli ornatus but the other you mentioned are a bit dull( dont mean to sound rude) are there any colourful ones that will mix with juli or the lovely paracyps?


Tangs aren't known for bright bold color. Their beauty is much more subtle, and behavior is the real attraction.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

John arnold said:


> John arnold said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so i may go for the julis with lots of rocks so how many and what ratio male females


You will end up with one pair. Have a plan ready to handle the other fish. Once they turn aggressive, the subdominant fish will not last long in a tank that size.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

awanderingmoose said:


> John arnold said:
> 
> 
> > I like the juli ornatus but the other you mentioned are a bit dull( dont mean to sound rude) are there any colourful ones that will mix with juli or the lovely paracyps?
> ...


Oh ok, ya know i found with my other fish its nit the colourful ones that interest the most as you get used to the colour but it is their behaviour, so it looks like the julis are the ones, how many and what ratio do you think for my tank ,sorry for all the qustions but i wznt to get it right and thsnks all you so far for the advice


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

I dont really want the fish spawning is there a way round this as in 2 males or 2 females?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

John arnold said:


> I dont really want the fish spawning is there a way round this as in 2 males or 2 females?


Generally speaking no. Males of most species will not tolerate each other, and even the females can be territorial, although typically less so than the males.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

awanderingmoose said:


> John arnold said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really want the fish spawning is there a way round this as in 2 males or 2 females?
> ...


So you have to find a home for less dom male once they have paired, the shellies are ok tho ?
Just setup the tank got aragonite coral sand, the packet said its been cleaned so minimal rinsing required hahaha, took half hour in the garden getting cold and wet to get close what a liar they are

My lfs said he couldnt sex them so when i do get thevfidh they could all be males, bit hit and miss aye


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you get multifasciatus shellies, they are OK without any rehoming in general.

If you get julidochromis make sure they are small peaceful species. Get 6 unsexed juveniles and expect to rehome 4 individuals after the pair forms and as they are driven to the surface.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

John arnold said:


> So you have to find a home for less dom male once they have paired, the shellies are ok tho ?


Julies are aggressive fish - more so once they are reaching sexual maturity and have paired - and most particularly once they have spawned. They are highly aggressive with conspecifics (fish of the same species)

That includes females.

Possible that one might get away with a pair + a rejected individual(s) if the tank was large (long) enough ... but in my experience that would probably have to be a tank over 4' in length, and have it's structure set up to avoid line-of-sight issues.

Once they have spawned and are raising fry, their toleration for fish of a different species drops considerably.

The smaller the tank, the more likely it is that there will be a problem.



John arnold said:


> My lfs said he couldnt sex them so when i do get thevfidh they could all be males, bit hit and miss aye


Unlikely that they would all be males ... but possible I guess.

Have a plan (and a place) ready to move rejected individuals to once they start pairing up ... because they don't last real long if you don't move them out.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> If you get julidochromis make sure they are *small peaceful species*. Get 6 unsexed juveniles and expect to rehome 4 individuals after the pair forms and as they are driven to the surface.


Is there even such a thing ?

:lol:


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

awanderingmoose said:


> John arnold said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really want the fish spawning is there a way round this as in 2 males or 2 females?
> ...


Do you know of any cichlid sellers in south west of england ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

wryan said:


> Is there even such a thing ?
> 
> :lol:


Yes, the Gombe collection point is good. They still do what julidochromis do, but minimal instead of to the max.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok thanks for all the info people, thats great
So 6 julis and 4 fashiatus and getvready to move some out once paired, i do have a quarantine tank, ill keep that on standby for emergency, i take it there are no pleccys or catfish thst can go with them, more and more qustions aye


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Or any snails


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I missed the part about having both shellies and julidochromis in a tank under 30" long? Was that recommended in this topic?

In any case, I would not do bottom dwellers in a tank this size.

Nerite snails sometimes can work with Tangs...mine ended up being killed within a year and their normal life span is several years. The fish knocked them off the glass repeatedly (just curious, they did not try to eat them) and they slowly starve. They live on algae and need to feed continuously.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah it was said it may be ok....


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

John arnold said:


> Ok thanks for all the info people, thats great
> So 6 julis and 4 fashiatus and getvready to move some out once paired, i do have a quarantine tank, ill keep that on standby for emergency, *i take it there are no pleccys or catfish thst can go with them*, more and more qustions aye


I have three 10G tanks (20" long) that I keep spawning pairs of Julidochromis (ornatus, transcriptus, and transcriptus "Zambia") in.

All three have had bristle-nosed plecos in them, but only two do now - and not for much longer.

In both those tanks the BNP's have been driven to the opposite end of the tank from the Julies and they never come out ... at least while the lights are on.

That isn't normal behavior for the BNP's.

I also have two other, larger tanks (20G Longs) where I have unpaired Julies and the BNP's are more active, moving about the tanks.

Point being, once they pair up they will become aggressive in guarding whatever they consider to be their territory.

Could be some portion of the tank ... or all of it.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok cheers for that, still have to clean algae with or without pleccys so ill leabe them out i think


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

John arnold said:


> Ok cheers for that, still have to clean algae with or without pleccys so ill leabe them out i think


The only algae I ever worry about cleaning is on the front glass - so I can see into the tanks.

All the rest of it is simply a food source for residents ...


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

So just to be sure are there any colourful malawi cichlids i can have in this small tank, or stick with the tangs


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Your tank is much too small for any Malawians I can think of. What are your water parameters like? Given your desire for colour, maybe a better way to go is South American, for something like blue rams or apistos? Or from West Africa, maybe a pair of kribs?


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah i have apisto in other tsnks, love them, i guess im going with the juli i think maybe with shellies

Thanks all for help


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

awanderingmoose said:


> John arnold said:
> 
> 
> > I like the juli ornatus but the other you mentioned are a bit dull( dont mean to sound rude) are there any colourful ones that will mix with juli or the lovely paracyps?
> ...


Very true. I couldn't even go back to Malawi after starting a 55g tang community years ago. Tang 4 Lyfe


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I missed the part about having both shellies and julidochromis in a tank under 30" long? Was that recommended in this topic?
> 
> In any case, I would not do bottom dwellers in a tank this size.
> 
> Nerite snails sometimes can work with Tangs...mine ended up being killed within a year and their normal life span is several years. The fish knocked them off the glass repeatedly (just curious, they did not try to eat them) and they slowly starve. They live on algae and need to feed continuously.


Well had some fish coming this wed but the tank jus blew today, most 90l of water on floor, glad i was in, so arrrr but on good side im looking to get second hand 3foot tank now so should accommodate my needs better, must have been divine fish god providance at work ha, down side i got to cycle the tank again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your flood.

Check on the combination of species you want to keep before committing to a 36" tank. Are you going to stay with Tanganyikans?


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah still juli and shellies, turned out to be 130L tank so a little bigger


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

John arnold said:


> Yeah still juli and shellies, turned out to be 130L tank so a little bigger


Got to be honest mate, the last thing I would be doing after that is buying a used tank. It's probably the least expensive part of the whole hobby.
I only ever bought One used tank and I ended up with 120g of water on my basement floor.


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Ya know your probs right thinking about it, i got it now tho but im not gonna do it again ...you made me worr now ha


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

John arnold said:


> Ya know your probs right thinking about it, i got it now tho but im not gonna do it again ...you made me worr now ha


Ha, sorry mate. Didn't realise you had already got it. I would kept my trap shut. I'm sure it will be fine. :thumb:


----------



## John arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

Hahaha, it was already in back of my mind to be honest, well we will see aye


----------

